# Texas Fly Fishers Fly Tying Festival, Feb. 4



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*FLY TYING FESTIVAL*

*Hosted by the Texas FlyFishers*​
_*Fly Tying for everyone......expert, novice or beginner!*_

​​*EVERYONE **mark your calendar for February 4th, 2006 and plan to attend the Texas FlyFisher's 14th Annual Fly Tying Festival. Enjoy a unique opportunity to sit beside, and learn from, some of the best tyers in the nation.*
​
*Bring along a youngster and introduce him or her to the lifelong, ful*​​*filling pastime of fly fishing and fly tying.*

​
_*SPECIAL GUEST TYER*_


_*TIM BLOUNT*_
​​_*Manager of the Idaho Angler in Boise, Idaho and "Lake Fly Tier Extraordinaire". *__*Tim has developed several patterns for lake *__*fi shing, which he will demonstrate how to tie.*_ 
​

*Also Featuring 50+ Tyers from Texas and Other Areas. *​​*Simultaneous **fl y tying demonstrations **- warm water, cold water and salt water **patterns.*

*Programs **with closed circuit video for viewing tying skills up close.*

​​*Beginner's Corner **- Hands on construction. Learn to tie one of the easiest and most **productive **flies ever devised, the WoolyWorm!*
​

​​*Vendor Booths **with the latest in products and services.*
​
​​_*WHEN: *_*Saturday, February 4th, 2006 from 8:30 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. Eight hours of **continuous **fl y tying demonstrations. Drop in and browse or stay the whole day.*

​

_*WHERE: *​_​​*Holiday Inn Select, 2712 S.W. Freeway, (Hwy 59 @ Kirby) 713-523-8448* ​

_*COST: *​_​​*$10 adults, $8 seniors (62 and over), $5 under 18, or $14 entire family.* ​

*TFF has 300+ members and is an active member club of the Federation of Fly Fishers. The club **is dedicated to education, conservation and fun. Visitors are welcome to attend meetings held at **7:00 p.m. on the last Tuesday of the month (January - November) at the Holiday Inn Select,*​*2712 S.W. Freeway, (Hwy 59 @ Kirby) 713-523-8448.*

*Check out our Homepage: www.texas*http://www.texasflyfishers.org​http://www.texasflyfishers.org​*flyfishers.org*​

*
*​*
*


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*I vote*

We demand a change of venue.

My vote, San Antonio.

Hope I can make it out there AC.


----------

